# Need help for Ideas with Raoul Duke?



## mbp2323 (Sep 30, 2009)

This Halloween I am going as Raoul Duke from Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas. Does anyone have any ideas what my wife could go as? Something to compliment me or another cult movie character. Any suggestionis?

Thanks


----------



## monstergramma (Jun 24, 2004)

Isn't there a lizard woman in the bar in the hotel in Vegas?


----------

